# Istick QC 200w



## Justink (10/3/17)

Morning, any vendors bringing in these mods/kits? That brown one has my name on it...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink (13/3/17)

No one?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (13/3/17)

@Justink, Only see available here:

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/kits/products/eleaf-istick-qc-200w

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KrayFish404 (16/3/17)

No stock here (yet) - I emailed @Vapers Corner already:

http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/eleaf-istick-qc-200w-5000mah-1359

There's a very good chance it shows "out of stock" because they are waiting for it to arrive. Or at least that is what I am hoping, as my name is on the silver one. I am really enjoying my 80w, and that 5000mAh battery really lasts days on end.

The price here is R900 for mod only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Throat Punch (16/3/17)

Loading stock tonight. Stay tuned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/17)

In stock --> https://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-istick-qc-200-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (16/3/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> No stock here (yet) - I emailed @Vapers Corner already:
> 
> http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/eleaf-istick-qc-200w-5000mah-1359
> 
> ...



Hi. correct. Out of stock as we are waiting for the order to come in. Should have by next week

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Merna (16/3/17)

Justink said:


> Morning, any vendors bringing in these mods/kits? That brown one has my name on it...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Hi Justin you can order online from us and we ship the same day to you, and if your order is above R1 000 we ship for free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Justink (18/3/17)

Merna said:


> Hi Justin you can order online from us and we ship the same day to you, and if your order is above R1 000 we ship for free.


Hi Merna, would it be possible to send me an actual photo of the brown one, I've seen some reviews/pictures where it looks like an awesome mustard brown color and then others where it looks like a chocolate brown.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Throat Punch (19/3/17)

New Stock ~ Bringing high performance and a sizeable integrated battery all for a mere R620. This truly is one of the most well balanced budget devices offered this season. The Eleaf iStick 200W QC Box Mod now available.

Link ~ www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/all-devices/products/eleaf-istick-200w-qc-box-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink (19/3/17)

Pity there's no brown one. Great pricing there though

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------

